# Spark plugs



## allencadle89 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok so I'm running a zzp intake, front mount and trifecta tuned getting there dp soon wondering what plugs to run if stocks are fine and what gap. Also will trifecta have a retune for having a bigger front mount


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Throw some NGK BKR7E-4644's in there (whole thread here about it). Start the gap @ .028-.030" and play around with it to see where you can get the most low-end power & no blowout.


----------



## allencadle89 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the help put them in today with a .030 gap gonna play with them tomorrow try .028


----------

